# Around the world in 80 instruments



## bosone (Feb 1, 2015)

More informations here: http://www.alchemystudio.it/Musica/Giro ... lMondo.htm

I collect music instruments since 2001, when I went to India for the first time during my PhD. The very first traditional instrument I purchased was a sitar: it has a wonderful sound and immediately reminds of distant cultures and places. Just a few notes are sufficient to depict a distant country...

During the following years I had the occasion to visit many countries, both for work and for leisure. Each time, when I got in touch with a different culture with its own musical traditions, I have tried to find some very typical musical instruments. So, during my travels and over the years, I collected a lot of instruments: several of them are very ethnic and have their own story about how I found them and how I purchased them. You can read some fun notes following the songs and the links you will find in these pages. My general idea was to collect cheap and "odd" instruments, that I can maybe use in my productions to give a distinct sound and a particular colour. I also built a couple of instruments following some ideas I have in mind. But I also have a lot of other "standard" instruments purchased in Italy at flea markets and in shops. Some other ones are part of my life and of my "musical history".

I began to use these instruments in my songs and one day, in 2013, it came to my mind the idea to make some videos of myself playing my instruments, and to specifically compose songs to blend them together. I decided to put together sounds from cultures very distant from each other, both culturally and geographically. I decided not to follow any music-philological direction. I just played what it came to my mind in that particular moment, expressing my feelings and my musical ideas. I made very different songs, not confined to a specific genre.

Counting all my instruments, I realized that I have more than 80. I admit that in a single case, I asked a friend to lend me a specific instrument that I missed but that was absolutely needed to complete a song.

Eighty musical instruments from the whole world. And 13 songs that usually reflects memories of travels, ideas of distant lands, foreign cultures and traditional sounds, and depicts original atmospheres and soundscapes. 

I finally decided to board on a musical journey around the world. Following the steps of Willy Fog in the novel of Jules Verne, I named my project "Around the World in Eighty Instruments": follow me and enjoy this musical trip!

Download from bandcamp: https://matteobosi.bandcamp.com/album/a ... nstruments

Youtube playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=P ... 6yfuGaVeW4



I'll be happy if you share my project in your networks!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 1, 2015)

I am very jealous of your collection of ethnic instruments. Makes mine look tiny!

And also impressed that you're able to play so many of them.

Well done.


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 1, 2015)

Great album and concept.
Is there any instrument you can't play? :D

It's a shame that most of the tracks are only a minute long though.

That C64 synth, crazy stuff.

What is that guitar contraption on 'lullabye for mother earth'? I've never seen that before.


----------



## bosone (Feb 3, 2015)

R. Soul @ Sun Feb 01 said:


> Great album and concept.
> Is there any instrument you can't play? :D



well, i play most instrument very bad! 
but i have never tried classical reed instruments such oboe, clarinet and so on... also the brass give me some problems! :D



> It's a shame that most of the tracks are only a minute long though.



I know but it was a matter of time needed to record everthing (audio+video)... i don't have all the day to dedicate to my hobby! :D



> What is that guitar contraption on 'lullabye for mother earth'? I've never seen that before.



Actually it is just a small zither (a sort of small harp) simply placed on a classical guitar. I found that the guitar enhanced the thin zither sound, so i decided to go this way. moreover, this setup inspirates me to play both instruments like you saw in the video! 


thanks for watching!


----------



## bosone (Apr 1, 2015)

hi again!
I published the album on soundcloud, too:

https://soundcloud.com/bosone-2/sets/ar ... nstruments

share and repost the songs through your networks!


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 1, 2015)

Ha, very very cool, bosone!


----------

